# Another giant squid story



## Talysia (Mar 17, 2007)

BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Colossal squid's headache for science

Apparently, this is the biggest giant squid ever to be landed _intact_, and whilst I have to admit that it's impressive, I also wonder why we need to do things like this.  I know that it's probably the only way to study it, but I'd prefer to see it in its' natural habitat.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 19, 2007)

Talysia said:


> BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Colossal squid's headache for science
> 
> Apparently, this is the biggest giant squid ever to be landed _intact_, and whilst I have to admit that it's impressive, I also wonder why we need to do things like this. I know that it's probably the only way to study it, but I'd prefer to see it in its' natural habitat.


 
Well, a part of it is... seeing them in their natural habitat is still nearly impossible, as they seldom come near the surface, but stay very deep indeed... deeper than most of the equipment generally goes. They're also quite shy, from what I understand, so one has to grab such an opportunity, if we're going to learn anything about them.

Still... it is a pity that we can't learn more by studying them without harming them; and I hope that problem will see a solution in the near future....

Thanks for bringing this in, Talysia!


----------



## Urien (Mar 19, 2007)

A giant squid story...?

A giant squid, a giraffe and a wombat walk into a bar...


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 19, 2007)

andrew.v.spencer said:


> A giant squid story...?
> 
> A giant squid, a giraffe and a wombat walk into a bar...


 
Now, that's a joke I want to hear... and it would certainly beat the one about the shaggy shoggoth.....


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 19, 2007)

A one metre cube block of ice? I know it weighs twice as much as the beast, but I'd expect a half-tonne squid to hve tentacles at least ten metres long- they must have folded it ud like canning sardines,
Now, how many portions does a half-tonne calimari run to? (assuming, of course, that one is not a sperm whale)
And we can't study it in its natural environment, unfortunately; we can just barely get there, and definitely not find anything down there yet.


----------



## isacked (Mar 24, 2007)

u can't see it in its natural habitat - at 2000meters down, you need a special diving bell.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 24, 2007)

chrispenycate said:


> Now, how many portions does a half-tonne calimari run to?



And if you think_ that's_ a logistical problem, consider how much lemon and freshly ground pepper you'll need!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 24, 2007)

isacked said:


> u can't see it in its natural habitat - at 2000meters down, you need a special diving bell.


 
Naturally. But when I said I'd prefer to see it in its natural environment, I meant that I'd like such creatures to stay where they are, and not be caught for studying. 

On a related note...
BBC NEWS | World | Asia-Pacific | Microwave plan for colossal squid

Looks like they might have a few problems thawing it out.

And LOL, Curt!


----------



## Allegra (Mar 24, 2007)

Curt Chiarelli said:


> And if you think_ that's_ a logistical problem, consider how much lemon and freshly ground pepper you'll need!


 
LOL !  Would have been great if they got it alive - don't ask me how and built a huge aquarium for it.


----------



## Nokia (Mar 24, 2007)

Hahah, I like the way it shrinks between the two news articles (originally estimated at up to 20 m, now at 10m). Sensationalist media.  Hope the BBC keeps updating us though!


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 24, 2007)

Allegra said:


> LOL ! Would have been great if they got it alive - don't ask me how and built a huge aquarium for it.


 
Ah, but again, the lack of pressure would have quickly been fatal, I'm afraid.....


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 25, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Ah, but again, the lack of pressure would have quickly been fatal, I'm afraid.....



I'm not quite so certain that would be a factor. I suspect that Allegra's idea is feasible. Although, like their cousins _Architeuthis dux,_ they obviously prefer greater depths, they seem to function just as well in shallow salt water as deep.

Besides, considering the new and innovative ways in which our corporations can exploit wildlife - and not to mention the utter expendibility of actors - I'm sure we could build a fiberglass version of Captain Nemo's _Nautilus_ and give daily matinee performances in SeaWorld's Drama of the Deep Action Theatre.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2007)

Ah, thanks, Curt. My understanding (obviously outdated) was that it would have proven quite disruptive to them. Live and learn....


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 11, 2007)

And another....

Rare giant squid washed up in Australia - Yahoo! News

Title: "Rare giant squid washed up in Australia", from Reuters, datelined Wed., Jul. 11, 2007.

I'm really wondering if there's something going on down there lately....


----------



## Talysia (Jul 11, 2007)

Another one?  It does make you wonder, doesn't it?


----------

